# E' una cagata



## Mociulsini

... scusate l'espressione!
La frase completa è: hanno fatto una cagata a ideare un vassoio da 36 pz perche rende la paletta estremamente instabile.

Credo si intenda "hanno fatto un errore di valutazione"

Grazie per l'aiuto!!!


----------



## zipp

ciao Mociulsini, 
Ecco la mia traduzione : 

"ils ont fait une erreur en créant un plateau de 36 pièces parce que cela rend la palette extrêmement instable"

Ho tradotto "cagata" con errore perche sennò mi sembra un pò troppo familiare. 
ciao


----------



## chlapec

Che pensate di: "*Ils se sont plantés* en dessinant/concevant..."


----------



## zipp

"ils se sont plantés..." va benissimo, anzi traduce meglio.
Il problema è solo di sapere se non è un pò troppo familiare, perché tradotto cosi in francese, se è per una mail professionale, per esempio, non va bene. 
Dipende solo dall'uso fatto di questa frase. 
ciao


----------



## Corsicum

chlapec said:


> Che pensate di: "*Ils se sont plantés* en dessinant/concevant..."


C’est trés exactement ça, à tord je pensais que c’était de l’argot, vérification faite on le retrouve bien dans le dictionnaire :
_Se planter_ : « _− Au fig. Se tromper grossièrement, échouer_. »
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/planter


----------



## zipp

il est peut être présent dans la dictionnaire mais pour moi "se planter" reste tout de même du domaine du language familier.
Mais biensur tout depend de l'usage fait de cette phrase.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, tout à fait d’accord, « _Faire une erreur_ » est le moins risqué à conseiller dans le doute, « _se planter_ » se rapproche de l’argot, surtout à l écrit.
Ma remarque concernait le niveau de similitude pour décrire une erreur assez importante, si on compare avec « _Fare una cagata_ » on est sur le même registre de familiarité que l’on retrouve il me semble à l’oral avec « _se planter »_?


----------



## zipp

" se planter" est selon moi quand même moins familier en français que " fare una cagata" l'est en italien : dans le sens où "se planter" n'est pas vulgaire alors que "fare una cagata est, pour moi, vulgaire ; mais cela reste mon humble avis


----------



## Corsicum

Je n’ai pas l’impression que « _fare una cagata_ » soit aussi vulgaire que l’on imagine, cette expression peut s’imposer pour une erreur grave quelques soient les couches de la société.
Par contre « _se planter_ » me semble relever du discours argot, c'est vrai sans aucune vulgarité.

Je me trompe peut être, je me _plante_ .. probablement, mais ce ne serait pas vraiment *« *_una cagata __pazzesca *»*_
Il serait intéressant d’avoir d’autres avis pour le niveau de vulgarité.


----------



## zipp

Je ne pense pas que la vulgarité et les couches de la société aient un quelconque rapport. La vulgarité est ou n'est pas. 
Et je ne peux que réitérer que "fare una cagata" reste pour moi vulgaire. c'est au meme niveau que " fare una cazzata". je ne l'emploie (quand il a y lieu de l'employer biensur  )  qu'avec mes amis proches, ou la famille, mais jamais dans une conversation professionnelle ou avec des personnes qui ne me sont pas proches.


----------



## Corsicum

Il y a tout de même des niveaux pour la vulgarité.
J’admet donc avoir fait une erreur par méconnaissance de l’Italien, je ne pensais pas que « _Una cagata_ » était du même niveau de vulgarité que « _Una cazzata_ » 
Cette erreur d’appréciation est probablement due au fait que le Corse malgré certaines apparences est très différent de l’Italien.
Pour le Corse, suivant la gravité de la situation, le niveau de vulgarité ne me semble pas très élevé, par exemple je qualifierais très volontiers en public haut et fort les deux dernières guerres mondiales comme :
« *le più grosse cagate del secolo* » .
Disons donc que ce serait donc vulgaire de ma part, j’en conviens… pour l’Italien.
Merci pour toutes ces explications qui permettent de bien saisir les nuances.


----------



## zipp

Je suis d'accord avec vous pour dire que toutes les guerres sont malheureusement "delle Cagate" o "cazzate"  
Buona serata a tutti 
ciao


----------



## Mociulsini

Grazie 1000 a tutti per i vostri suggerimenti.
Alla fine, come suggerito da Chlapec, ho utilizzato "Se planter".
Avrei preferito qualcosa di più _volgare _per meglio rendere il malumore suscitato in me da questo "errore", anche se ho notato che in Italia ormai le espressioni "una cagata" o "una cazzata", non sono più considerate volgari e vengono utilizzate comunemente anche in ambiente lavorativo.


----------

